# 1995 b584 hymer bathroom tap.



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

small problem with microswitch comes on when it likes.is there a way to get top off tap to have a look.have looked but can not see how , thanks.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Take the coloured plug out of the top of tap, there is a screw under you can undo and then take top off.

Be careful its a s*d to get back together.

Regards


----------

